
[XSA-148] x86: Uncontrolled creation of large page mappings by PV guests - yuvadam
http://xenbits.xen.org/xsa/advisory-148.html
======
mrwizrd
Here's some analysis by the Qubes team: [https://github.com/QubesOS/qubes-
secpack/blob/master/QSBs/qs...](https://github.com/QubesOS/qubes-
secpack/blob/master/QSBs/qsb-022-2015.txt)

